# my new unusual ordinary photoblog



## wuerce (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi, I'm new here.

Few years ago I was a professional photographer, but some time ago I stucked in a corporation as a grpahic designer. Now I want go back only if it's just for fun. I started my personal blog. I add one photo per day. Quality of the photos isn't as good as I wish - I use the built-in camera in my smartphone. 
I'm showing typical, ordinary, boring life, but I try to see (and show) it somehow differently, focus on the "crop geometry" due to limited hardware capabilities ;]

You can see my blog here:

One day. One frame.

Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Sid51 (Aug 5, 2014)

I liked it. Simple, yet pleasing to the eyes.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 5, 2014)

One day. One frame.  I LIKED it!!!


----------



## Pejacre (Aug 5, 2014)

I really like it - especially the unexpected switches between the everyday and the extraordinary - very cool.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Aug 5, 2014)

I like it as well. Looks great and I like the title of the blog.  Give more meaning than 1 photo for every day like most people say or 365 something or not .


----------

